# Braided line with leaders



## Attwanl (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey everyone 
I just used braided line for the first time....I know,I know, I might be a bit slow, any way Ive always used a good mono. I was out and got a wicked birds nest on my bait caster, eneded up cutting line and needed to respool. A buddy threw a spool of braided in my boat and told to try it a while back, so i put it on and I really liked the braid.
So my question is how many of you tie the braid directly to the lure and how many use a leader, and do you use mono or fluorocarbon. Plus what knot. Been searching and uni to uni is popular and all so the Albright knot.
Though I'd ask
Thanks


----------



## Clam (Aug 3, 2013)

I tie my braid to fluorocarbon using this knot. 
https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/yucatan-knot/

I use to tie a uni to uni but one is easier for me to tie and it is strong.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 3, 2013)

Always leader and Alberto knot 

Mostly mono leader unless in clear water during the day 

Long leaders 6' plus


----------



## Attwanl (Aug 4, 2013)

Never seen the yucatan before, looks easy and fast...does it pass thur the eyes easy?


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324714#p324714 said:


> Captain Ahab » 03 Aug 2013 11:46 pm[/url]"]Always leader and Alberto knot
> 
> Mostly mono leader unless in clear water during the day
> 
> Long leaders 6' plus



This is what I do to, but My leader is only about 3 feet. Maybe that is why Ahab catches more fish........

The Crazy alberto knot is an awesome knot that passes through the eyes. Master it and you will see for yourself. 

I purchased a spool of 30# floro leader for $25 bucks which is nice, but I just picked up a big spool of 30# big game mono for $7.....I will use that going forward. :lol:


----------



## 200racing (Aug 4, 2013)

use 30lb power pro. when i feel i need a leader i use 12lb seagar. i like the uni to uni as shown in the powerpro booklet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324736#p324736 said:


> Jim » Sun Aug 04, 2013 6:37 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324714#p324714 said:
> ...




For stripers I like the longer leader to give me a little shock stretch, to help when the run the line into sharp rocks and mostly to allow me to grab the line to land the fish - braid cuts your hands when you have a decent fish on the other end


----------



## Attwanl (Aug 4, 2013)

Been practicing knots this evening. I've noticed the braid doesn't slide down and tighten like mono, if you get a loop out on the braid, it will pull apart. And my clippers don't cut it very well, going to have to pick up some small scissors.


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 5, 2013)

I use uni to uni when using a light leader. I use a leader when fishing for trout/ seatrout/ salmon since they tend to be "braidshy". For zander (looks like a walleye) and perch i don't bother, and for (northern) pike a wire leader is a must. I preferr fluorcarbon, since it can take a bit more punishment then normal monofilament from rocka etc before snapping, and since it is harder for the fish to see under water then the mono.

For bottomfishing in the ocean I always use a leader/ topshot, depending on where I'm fishing and for what, the leader is between 1 meter (three feet) and up to 2 meter, and between 0,8 mm and 1,2 mm. (Cod, halibut, coalfish, wolffish etc.) When using heavy leaders like that I use a swivel to connect leader and braid, with a soft plastic bead/ pearl that I thread onto the braid before tying on the swivel, to prevent damaging the top ring on my rods.


----------



## Attwanl (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Aug 7, 2013)

I have 40lb PowerPro Braid and use a leader for everything except frogs. I use the Albright knot and 12lb Big Game mono. I admit to having problems with the Albright knot. It works well when I get the knot right. I tend to make long leaders (6-8ft) to avoid having to tie that knot often. LOL!


----------



## QueDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't use a leader with braid. I've tried it both ways and I can't detect any difference in the amount of bites that I get.

When I did use a leader, I always used flourocarbon. I didn't want to invest in braid and then use stretchy mono, that is not very abrasion resistant and isn't sensitive, as a leader.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325565#p325565 said:


> QueDawg » Sat Aug 10, 2013 6:26 pm[/url]"]I don't use a leader with braid. I've tried it both ways and I can't detect any difference in the amount of bites that I get.
> 
> When I did use a leader, I always used flourocarbon. I didn't want to invest in braid and then use stretchy mono, that is not very abrasion resistant and isn't sensitive, as a leader.




You do know that floro carbon stretches as much as (and more when wet) then mono


----------



## QueDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325615#p325615 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 09:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325565#p325565 said:
> ...



There is some debate on both sides of that issue out there.

The stretch debate aside. Flouro has greater sensitivity than mono, which is really my point.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325624#p325624 said:


> QueDawg » Sun Aug 11, 2013 3:21 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325615#p325615 said:
> ...




Not to get off on a tangent but how does something that stretches as much as or more have greater sensitivity? 


As faw a debate - try it yourself - take equal diameter mono and floro - say 15 feet - tie one end top something solid and see how far each stretches

Then try it after each has been immersed in water for about 10 minutes 


WOW! Rubber bands stretch less 


Here - this guy did the same thing at home - look at the chart he made 

https://pages.videotron.com/fishing/estretch.htm


Need more science?

https://www.bigindianabass.com/big_indiana_bass/the-truth-about-fluorocarbon.html


----------



## QueDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

I can tell you this, I have mono and flouro on separate rods and the flouro is much more sensitive. In fact, I have each line type on the same model of rod and each of those rods has the same model of reel. The flouro wins hands down for sensitivity.


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325688#p325688 said:


> QueDawg » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]I can tell you this, I have mono and flouro on separate rods and the flouro is much more sensitive. In fact, I have each line type on the same model of rod and each of those rods has the same model of reel. The flouro wins hands down for sensitivity.



+1


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 13, 2013)

I use braid exclusively, been doing so for better part of a decade. I keep trying to use a leader, but I just don't care for them. My spinnerbait rod has 50# Power Pro and a steel leader. New River muskies love them some spinnerbaits.......


----------



## johnnybassboat (Aug 15, 2013)

I use a lot of 40 pound 832 tied to a 15 lbs leader with back to back uni. Most of the time with a leader of about 4 or five feet. Leader is floro and yes it is more sensitive than mono, at least the brands I have tried are.This is my bottom contact bait rig, worms,jigs, tubes,and such. By the way 832 is a bit heavier than regular braid and sinks better making it ideal for bottom contact baits IMHO


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 8, 2013)

I usually use a 20lb Powerpro braid, with no leader tied with a uni-knot. Occasionally I'll use Knot-2-kinky to keep Pike from biting me off with crankbaits, but most of the time I'd rather risk a bite-off or two to keep the smallies hittin, the knot-2-kinky seems to shy them away. If I'm throwin a spoon, 20lb pp to a 30-35lb, 12" steel leader and chuck away.


----------

